# Butterfly with Clowns!!!!!!!!



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 100 litre aquarium.Preasently there is 2 Sebae Clown , 2 Common Clown.Will a 1.5" butterfly make a good tank mate???
Thanks for replies.........


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I never had any problems mixing a butterfly with my clowns.

Edit: although my tank was more than 3x the size, which could change things a bit.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

no problem, my two false percs dont even bother to look at mine.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

The problem is not with the Common Clowns,but with the Sebae Clown.They are very aggressive fish.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

100 liter are way to small for a butterfly. For a starter think about at least 240 liter if you want to keep a fish like this.


----------

